# HP Touchpad Accessory Questions



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have many questions on what case to get and what keyboard to get but my first question is about the touchstone. Is the touchstone worth it? I hear it charges a lot faster but I also hear people who have many problems with it. I hear people who leave their tp on it overnight they then find their tp battery completely drained and in some cases even wireless problems with the touchstone. My next question is about the Bluetooth apple keyboard. Do the functions on the apple keyboard like brightness and sound work? If not what is a good Bluetooth keyboard to get as well as a case that stands it up. Thanks.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

iTeRRoRiz3 said:


> I have many questions on what case to get and what keyboard to get but my first question is about the touchstone. Is the touchstone worth it? I hear it charges a lot faster but I also hear people who have many problems with it. I hear people who leave their tp on it overnight they then find their tp battery completely drained and in some cases even wireless problems with the touchstone. My next question is about the Bluetooth apple keyboard. Do the functions on the apple keyboard like brightness and sound work? If not what is a good Bluetooth keyboard to get as well as a case that stands it up. Thanks.


I didn't think the touch stone was worth it due to the number of problems users have encountered. Also many cases won't work with it.

I like this case best:





I like this keyboard:


----------



## speedfreak32 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have never had a problem with the touchstone charger and it is so nice to leave the tp on it and have it always charged. It also makes a great digital picture frame.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Good call Roland that keyboard was the first one I looked at when I was at work today. I get a decent discount on it too so that will most likely be the one. Thanks! Hey oh shit did not know those were your videos, keep up the good shit. Very informative videos great stuff man thanks a lot.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

I've never had a single issue with my Touchstone, but I always make sure the Touchpad is properly seated upon it. I also don't turn the screen off, I just tap the screen to dim it and let it go into screensaver mode later.

I use this case, it fits the Touchpad perfectly, with cutouts for the speakers, microphone, USB port, and headphone jack. The power and volume buttons are covered, but the case has little protrusions over them that make them easy to find and press. The textured back is easier to grip and doesn't slide easily like a naked TP does, and it's extremely easy on the wallet. The screen protector in the product image is not a part of the case, if you were wondering. Oh, and it's thin enough that the Touchstone will still charge through it.

I use this keyboard, which also has a laptop-style trackpad, working media and volume buttons, and a laser pointer. It's a bit bigger than my Galaxy Nexus, about the size of a small TV remote.


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE my touchstone. I swear the first person to respond to this topic was literally the first time i've seen anyone complain about it. Idk where he's getting that generalization that people have so many problems with it cuz that is definitely not the case. It's so nice just being able to charge it by just setting it on the touchstone.

Oh and speaking of which, the best case for your touchpad is the Official case that HP sells. the rubber one. AND it works with the touchstone. I can charge it with my case on. One thing i will say is that it stretches a lil overtime, but thats because I take it out and put it back in constantly cuz I have a keyboard case.

The keyboard case I got was a rubber wireless leather keyboard case from Brookstone. While it gets the job done, I dont recommend it or any other rubber keyboard case in my opinion. Get a hard one like the logitech one the first person suggested,

to kinda reiterate the touchstone thing, there are many cool applications you do with them. I personally like an app called DeskClock Plus where once i put my touchpad on the touchstone, it lauches a giant simplistic clock with weather widget. I can change that an customize it to launch a picture slide show, or music application once I dock it. Also Dubi created an app that you can use to set ANY type of app to launch once the HP Touchpad is docked. So yeah, Its more than just a charger IMO. Well worth it. Hope this helps.

Link to touchstone app chooser:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23057-changedisable-app-when-connecting-to-touchstone-dock/


----------



## ron64 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have the Touchstone (love it, but check when you place the TP on it and make sure it's charging). I also have the HP case, which is fine and will stand the TP up in landscape mode at two different angles.

Additionally, I have the Logitech BT Keyboard, which I'm pretty happy with also. The only special function key that I've found that doesn't work right is the email key. Everything else seems to work as expected. NOTE: if you're only looking at a case to serve as a stand, then you may not need one. The keyboard case for the Logitech keyboard "tents" open and serves as a stand as well.


----------



## chrisv78 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for all of the hard work going on. I just tried a Nightly for the first time, and got an issue for the first time. I have a bluetooth speaker attached to my Touchpad and all worked fine on the previous version. After the update, the speaker disconnects when I return my Touchpad to my Touchstone. Was I lucky on the initial CM9 install (updated from CM7) to have this working, is there a switch somewhere that allows the functionality using Touchstone, something I otherwise don't know about, or is there a new bug? Thanks for any help.


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co...ils_o00_s00_i00 is the case I got for 9 bucks its pretty sick. That keyboard I am probably going to where I work I can get it for a discount.


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey Exectuor does that mouse actually work in CM9, or WebOS or even Ubuntu? I forgot the one at my work is not bluetooth it is usb but it is exactly like the one you linked I was amazed when I first saw it so I want to get one but obviously BT.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah, it works perfectly in Android, both on my Touchpad and my Galaxy Nexus. It should in Ubuntu, too, assuming it supports Bluetooth. I have no idea if it works in WebOS, though, I've only booted into it once since CM9 came out.


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

I am thinking about getting something like this http://www.amazon.co...35937725&sr=8-9 because I want something decent size I can actually type on that one seems to small for me to type a lot on. The one at my work I saw was http://www.amazon.co...35937725&sr=8-6 but its not BT. If that first one works on the TP I might get it. Maybe just get an apple trackpad and that android keyboard. Id like to have less to have on me though so..


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

HP has the official case available again on the HP Store for $4.99..... of course as anyone with the case knows, it stretches out around the volume & power switch after a while...


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

I've use the touchstone and love it. I have the HP OEM flip cover case and can it with he cover folded under (behind, against the touchstone easel) with minor issues. Position on easel can make a difference. For my use, it's onto the dock at every other night to charge as that's about how often I need to with CM9. I'm a bit concerned that the USB port seems a bit delicate. If I use the touchstone vs the micro USB for charging that the extra wear on the connector can be avoided.

Other thick cases have problems with the touchstone as they are not close enough for the coils to transfer a charge.

sent from my CM9 ICS powered HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

